# Female mice - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Female mice 
We have two adult mother mice, and seven 13 week old babies. They have come to us via the RSPCA as they were taken from someone who wasn't looking after them properly. 
They are all very sweet, but a little skittish and one of the mums does bite.

We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921 
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

All still available


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for homes


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These mice are all rehomed


----------

